
One SQL to rule them all - yarapavan
https://blog.acolyer.org/2019/07/03/one-sql-to-rule-them-all/
======
yarapavan
Link to SIGMOD'19 paper -
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1905.12133](https://arxiv.org/abs/1905.12133)

